# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Shtepia...

## Deni_Boy

mendoni dhe me jepni pergjigje per kete:

*jane 3 shtepi, njera blu, njera e bardhe dhe njera e kuqe. Nqs shtepia e kuqe eshte ne te majte te shtepise qe ndodhet ne mes dhe ajo blu eshte ne te djathte te asaj qe ndodhet ne mes, ku eshte shtepia e bardhe?
Mendoni.......*

----------


## El_Culpable_

ne messssss

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Nga ana e djathte , e krahut te majt..........

----------


## thirsty

flamuri hollandez

----------


## loneeagle

duket shume lehte me cfare eshte shkruajtur ne mes

----------


## simply me

Ne Washington D.C

----------

